# Versuchsreihe Salzwurm Vs Frischwurm



## Katze_01 (9. April 2005)

Moin

Als erstes :*Dies ist kein Laber Tread*

Gestern Abend habe ich meinen Feldversuch mit Würmern durchgeführt!

Ablandiger Wind (West) Ententeich

Ich war in Dahme und hab meine beiden Ruten mit den gleichen 
Schnüren(Zebco/60-33er), 
Vorfächern(Cascade, 50er, 35er Mundschnur 1/0 Gama), 
Blei( 150Gr), 
bestückt und nahezu auf die gleiche Weite geworfen.

Einziger Unterschied war das ich die eine Rute mit Salzwurm (Genau eine Woche alt)und die andere mit Frischwurm beködert hab.

Die Menge der Würmer am Haken war auch identisch.

Ich hab mir sogar die Mühe gemacht und eine Strichliste wegen der Bisse geführt.

das Ergebnis:

10 zu 12 Bisse / Salz-Frisch

3 Dorsche auf Salzwurm / 2 auf Frischwurm.

Die Wetter Bedingungen waren nicht gerade Ideal aber vieleicht war das ein guter Grund den Test durchzuführen.

Der größte Dorsch allerdings verirrte sich auf einen frischen Wurm!

Hiemit rufe ich alle Interessierten auf, an der Versuchsreihe Teilzunehmen und Ihre Ergebnisse und zwar

Nur ihre Ergebnisse und kein Gelaber zu posten!!!

Inhalt eures Versuches sollte sein, das Ihr einen Zeitraum mir Identischen Tackle/Ausrüstung angelt damit ein Vergleich gezogen werden kann.

Inhalt sollte der Ort an dem Ihr geangelt habt, Wetter, und ganz wichtig das Fangergebnis sein.

Aufgrund meines Beitragsanfanges habt ihr eine ungefähre Übersicht wie es für mich am übersichtlichsten ist.

Gelabere und Geseiere bitte unter : Frischwurm Vs Salzwurm

Dieser Test ist nicht Wissenschaftlich fundiert und wurde ausschließlich für unsere Zwecke und der Zwecke anderer Fischereiberechtigter durchgeführt.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (9. April 2005)

*AW: Versuchsreihe Salzwurm Vs Frischwurm*

Moin Katze,
soll ich hier rigoros die Laberpostings löschen wie ich das bei den Fangmeldungthreads mache. Dein Wunsch soll mir Befehl sein?


----------



## Micky (9. April 2005)

*AW: Versuchsreihe Salzwurm Vs Frischwurm*

An dieser Stelle dann nochmal ne kleine Anleitung zum Einsalzen (nach MEINEN bisherigen Erkenntnissen):

Nehm ein kleines Gefäß, ne Schicht Salz und dann die Würmer nebeneinander auf die Schicht Salz legen, dann wieder ne Schicht Salz, Würmer, Salz etc. (je nach Menge der Würmer) - *WICHTIG:* Möglichst keine Würmer übereinander legen, so erhälst Du größtenteils die rundliche Form der Würmer. Zum Schluss das Gefäß mit Zeitungspapier abdecken - FERTIG !

Nach 1-2 Tagen hat das Salz den Würmern die meisste Flüssigkeit entzogen und Du könntest theoretisch loslegen.

*Wichtig: Die Würmer nach einer Entnahme nicht in neues Salz legen, sondern möglichst wieder das ALTE SALZ verwenden, da dort noch eine gewisse Restfeuchtigkeit drin steckt, das hält die Würmer dann geschmeidig und flexibel. Dann können die Würmer allerdings ruhig übereinander liegen.*

Andere haben wohl auch schon mal mit einfrieren probiert (nach dem einsalzen), aber nach dem auftauen war das dann wohl mehr ne Wattwurmpaste die sich nicht auf den Haken ziehen ließ.

Wer Verbesserungsvorschläge hat kann mir diese entsprechend per PN mitteilen, die ich dann in meine Anleitung einfließen lasse.

Ein Aufruf geht an dieser Stelle nochmal an alle überzeugten NICHTSALZER. Wenn Ihr nach einem WE im Bereich Fehmarn, WH, DD noch Wattis über habt, meldet Euch bei mir, ich führe diese Würmer dann Katze´s Feldversuch zu. Handynummer gibt es dann per PN von mir.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2005)

*AW: Versuchsreihe Salzwurm Vs Frischwurm*

Finde ich ne klasse Sache was Ihr hier feldversuchsmäsig durchzieht.
Bitte auch an entsprechende Berichte/Fotos fürs Magazin (www.Anglerpraxis.de) denken!!!
magazin@anglerboard.de


----------



## Rosi (9. April 2005)

*AW: Versuchsreihe Salzwurm Vs Frischwurm*

Nr.2
Fr, 08.04.2005 von 3,30-7 Uhr
Börgerende Zeltplatz
Wind aus Süd, links, schräg, Wasserstand niedrig
Dorsche   8  davon 5 auf Wattwurm   3 auf Salzwurm
Flundern 11 davon 11 auf Wattwurm  0 auf Salzwurm

zusammen: Dorsche   17 Wattwurm   13 Salzwurm
                Plattfisch 11 Wattwurm    0 Salzwurm


----------



## Rosi (9. April 2005)

*AW: Versuchsreihe Salzwurm Vs Frischwurm*

Nr 3
Sa, 09.04.05 von 18,30-23 Uhr
Börgerende Hundestrand
Wind aus SSW, abnehmend von 4bft auf 0, Wasser geht zurück
Dörschlein 9  davon 7 auf Wattwurm  2 auf Salzwurm
Flundern   2 fette    2 auf Wattwurm  

zusammen: Dorsche  24 Wattwurm  16 Salzwurm
                Flundern 13 Wattwurm   0 Salzwurm


----------



## Micky (10. April 2005)

*AW: Versuchsreihe Salzwurm Vs Frischwurm*

*Nr 4*

Sa, 09.04.05 von 16:30 - 22:10 Uhr
Weißenhaus (Brücke)
Wind aus W, um 3bft, Wasser getrübt, viel Blasentang im Wasser
(Nemo´s und Bisse haben wir nicht gezählt, waren jedoch ne ganze Menge, aber nach dem "Elmsfeuer-Erlebnis" einfach nebensächlich)

Timmy4903: 16:30 - 22:10 (frische Wattis)
Fänge (zum mitnehmen): 8 Platten, 2 Dorsche

Shorty77: 16:30 - 22:10 (frische Wattis)
Fänge (zum mitnehmen): 5 Platten, 2 Dorsche

Micky: 18:00 - 22:10 *(Salzwürmer)*
Fänge (zum mitnehmen): 8 Platten, 1 Dorsch

Auffälig waren diesmal die vielen Nemos, die die Köder teilweise keine 5 Sekunden nach dem auswerfen genommen haben. Auf Salzwurm haben sich nur zwei Dorsche gestürzt.

zusammen: 
Dorsche 4 Wattwurm 1 Salzwurm
Platten 13 Wattwurm 8 Salzwurm


----------



## Rosi (16. April 2005)

*AW: Versuchsreihe Salzwurm Vs Frischwurm*

Nr.5
Sa, 16.04.05  3 -8 Uhr
Seebrücke Heiligendamm
windstill, wenig Welle, bei Sonnenaufgang leichter Ostwind/schräg anlandig
Die Dorsche bis auf einen 50ger gerade maßig, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang.
Die Flundern  zw. 30 und 35cm, bei SA und etwa bis 7 Uhr.
Die Scholle hatte 32cm, gegen 5 Uhr.

Dorsch  4 Wattwurm   2 Salzwurm
Flunder 5  Wattwurm  3 Salzwurm
Scholle                     1 Salzwurm!!


----------



## Micky (17. April 2005)

*AW: Versuchsreihe Salzwurm Vs Frischwurm*

Nr. 6 
(unter Protest) |motz: 

Di, 12.04.05 von 17:00 - 20:00 Uhr
Weißenhaus (Brücke)
Wind aus SW, anfangs um 2-3bft , Wasser GLASKLAR, ab 18:00h ENTENTEICH vom allerfeinsten #d !

*Shorty77:* 17:00 - 19:30 (Salzis)
Fänge: Ne abgerissene Montage eines anderen Anglers mit nem 100er Krallenblei :q 

*Micky:* 17:00 - 19:30 (Salzis)
Fänge: |sagnix


----------



## Micky (29. April 2005)

*AW: Versuchsreihe Salzwurm Vs Frischwurm*

*Nr. 7*

Do, 28.04.05 von 17:30 - 21:30 Uhr
Weißenhaus (Brücke)
Wind aus SW, 1-2bft, Wasser GLASKLAR, mal wieder ENTENTEICH.
*
Shorty77:* 17:00 - 19:30 (Frischwurm)
Fänge: eine maßige Platte, etliche Nemos

*Micky:* 17:00 - 19:30 (Salzis)
Fänge: einen maßigen Dorsch, etliche Nemos

Gegen 21:30h war Nemo-ALARM, also der Richtige Moment um einzupacken!

*Danke* an die zwei Angler aus dem Raum Norderstedt die uns *mehr* als nur ein bißchen Platz gemacht haben so dass wir auch nach vorne raus angeln konnten, FEINER ZUG VON EUCH !!! #6


----------



## Timmy4903 (30. April 2005)

*AW: Versuchsreihe Salzwurm Vs Frischwurm*

*Nr. 8*

Freitag, 29.04.2005, Dahmer Steilküste
Wind Ost, Südost um die 2-3bft, guter Wellengang

*Shorty77:* 17.00-22.00 Uhr
2 Platten und ein Nemo auf Frischwurm

*Timmy4903:* 17.00-22.00 Uhr
2 Platten auf Frischwurm

*Micky:* 18.00-22.00 Uhr
Nüscht auf Salzwurm

Ein bescheidener Angelabend! Bisse gar keine, die 4 Platten ( eher Plättchen) haben wir auch erst beim Einholen zum Wurmwechsel gesehen ( Ausnahme Nemo)!
Von daher kein repräsentatives Ergebnis!!!


----------



## Rosi (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Versuchsreihe Salzwurm Vs Frischwurm*

Nr9
Sa, 30.04.
Ostsee, bei Wustrow in 6,3 m Tiefe
Ententeich, fast kein Wind, diesig
Dorsche 16 Wattwurm, 17 Salzwurm, alle um 50!!
Ein fetter 61ger, mit 1,51 Kg auf einem Salzwurm


----------



## Rosi (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Versuchsreihe Salzwurm Vs Frischwurm*

Nr.10
So, 1.Mai
Ostsee, bei Wustrow, vom Boot aus
Uferbereich, es geht steil nach unten, von 1m auf etwa 6m
Kabbelwasser, Welle bis 0,4m Höhe, Nordwind 3-4 Bf.
Dorsche 4 auf Wattwurm  2 auf Salzwurm
Flunder  6 auf Wattwurm  4 auf Salzwurm
Scholle  2 auf Wattwurm


----------



## AKor74 (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Versuchsreihe Salzwurm Vs Frischwurm*

Freitag Boltenhagen, Wetter naja, bedeckt bis leichten Regen, nicht gerade warm, Wind abnehmend aus SO, Salzwürmer waren 14 Tage alt

1x unterm. Dorsch Frischwurm
3x Dorsch Frischwurm
3x Dorsch Salzwurm
1x Scholle Salzwurm


----------



## Katze_01 (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Versuchsreihe Salzwurm Vs Frischwurm*

Nr. 12

Donnerstag 28.04.05

Insel Als/Kegnaes/Dänemark

Wind Süd 3

Kurze Angelzeit ca. 45 Min, ab 21 Uhr

2 Dorsche Salzwurm
2 Dorsche Frischwurm

unzählige Nemos


----------



## Katze_01 (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Versuchsreihe Salzwurm Vs Frischwurm*

Nr. 13

Freitag 29.04.05 /  Später Nachmittag

Insel Als/Skovbystrand/Dänemark

Wind Südwest 3 auflandig

Ne menge Kraut in Wasser

Bisse ja/ verwandelt nein

Also

Salz zu Frisch

0-0


----------



## Katze_01 (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Versuchsreihe Salzwurm Vs Frischwurm*

Nr. 14

Sonntag 01.05.05 / Nachmittag

Holnis / Glücksburg

Wind Auflandig

Butt 1 auf Frischwurm

War jedoch mehr mit Grillen und den Kiddys beschäftigt!


----------



## Rosi (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Versuchsreihe Salzwurm Vs Frischwurm*

Nr 15
Do, 19.05. zwischen 21 und 1 Uhr
Börgerende Zeltplatz
wenig Brandung, kein Wind, Wasser hat 10 Grad
Dorsche 8 auf Frischwurm   2 auf Salzwurm
Flundern 2 auf Frischwurm


----------



## Wulli (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Versuchsreihe Salzwurm Vs Frischwurm*

Moin, auf Rosis Hinweis: (Recht hatse!!)

Bootsangeln Großenbrode, Sagasbank bis Dahme. Ankern und Drift.

Fische: 20 Dorsche ü 40. Eine Kliesche.

Kein Biss auf Salzwattis, ein Fisch auf Ringler, alles andere auf Frischwürmchen bzw. auf Pilker.

Gruß

Wulli


----------



## dorschiie (6. August 2005)

*AW: Versuchsreihe Salzwurm Vs Frischwurm*

nix neues von die salzwürmer?


----------



## Micky (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Versuchsreihe Salzwurm Vs Frischwurm*

*Datum: 18.10.2005*
*Seebrücke: **Weißenhaus*
*Wetter: schööön , wolkenlos, Vollmond*
*Wind: schwach (Südost)*
*Strömung: schwach*
*Angelzeit: 17:00 - 21:15*
*Vorfach: 2 Hakensystem (Caskade)*
*Köder: Watti, Gulp und SALZWURM*
*Haupt-Bissentfernung: Weit weit weit draußen*
*Fang: 3 Platten, 3 Dorsche + viele viele vieeeele NEMOS #q *
*Kommentar: 2 Platten + 1 Dorsch auf GULP, 1 Platte auf SALZWURM, 2 Dorsche auf Watti*

*Die Bisse auf Salzwurm waren eigentlich GLEICH zu den Bissen auf Wattwurm.*

*Ich hatte das Gefühl das heute jeder Köder fängig war, aber leider HAUFENWEISE Nemos. Ich hatte allein 2 Feuerzeuggroße Dorsche, von meinen Nachbarn ganz zu Schweigen!*

*Hab heute auch mal die neuen fluoriszierenden PRO TACK Bleie probiert, kann natürlich auch daran gelegen haben dass ich verhältnismäßig viele Bisse hatte!?!?!?*


----------



## Rosi (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Versuchsreihe Salzwurm Vs Frischwurm*

Nr.18
Di, 18.10.05 zwischen 8 und 13 Uhr
Ostsee vor OB Nienhagen (Boot)
schönes Bootswetter, Wasser bei 14 Grad, Tiefe um 10m
Dorsche 12 auf Frischwurm und 9 auf Salzwurm
Flunder 1 Frischwurm


----------



## Rosi (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Versuchsreihe Salzwurm Vs Frischwurm*

Nr.19
Mi. 19.10.05 zwischen 13 und 18 Uhr
Ort Ostsee bei OB Nienhagen (Boot) 
Luft 19, Wasser 14 Grad, 3bft, unter Land auf 1,5-5m Tiefe
Flunder 5 auf Frischwurm und 7 auf Salzwurm
ein Winzlingdorsch auf Frischwurm


----------



## degl (2. November 2005)

*AW: Versuchsreihe Salzwurm Vs Frischwurm*

Nr.20

2 zu Null für den Frischwurm.

an den Salzies fanden nur die Seesterne gefallen/war eh ein maues Angeln)

Wo: Kieler Innenförde

Wann: gestern Abend

Wichtig: der Versuch wird wiederholt

gruß degl


----------



## Katze_01 (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Versuchsreihe Salzwurm Vs Frischwurm*

Moinsen


Nachdem das Thema Frischwurm/Salzwurm in Vergessenheit geraten ist und mangels Nichtbeteiligung keine neuen Ergebnisse mehr kommen,

Schließe ich das Thema mit den Ergebnissen der Testreihe ab:

Es wurden insgesamt 220 Fische an 20 Angeltagen von 7 verschiedenen Anglern gefangen.

Dorsch               119 Stück Brandungsangeln

Dorsch                20 Stück Bootsangeln

Butt                     81 Stück


Die Fische wurden wie folgt auf die Köder Frischwurm/Salzwurm/Gulp gefangen.

Es wurde nicht von mir berücksichtigt ob es sich bei den Frisch/Salzwürmern um Seeringelwurm oder Wattwurm gehandelt hat.

*Brandungsangeln:*

*Frischwurm*:                                                                

Dorsch                                     71

Butt                                         53

*Salzwurm:*


Dorsch                                     47

Butt                                         25

*Kunstköder/Gulp:*

Dorsch                                     2

Butt                                         1

*Bootsangeln:*

*Frischwurm*

Dorsch                                     20

Butt                                         1

*Salzwurm:*

Dorsch                                     0

Butt                                         0

*Fazit:*

Wie mir scheint ist der Salzwurm doch eher eine Notlösung!

*Die überwiegende Zahl der Fische wurde auf den Frischwurm gefangen.*

Eine Möglichkeit die besteht und von mir aus Zufall in der Praxis getestet wurde, war einen Frischwurm und dann einen Salzwurm aufzuziehen.

Der Fisch hatte mehr Fleisch und die Lockstoffe des Köders waren sowohl von dem Frischen wie auch vom Salzwurm vorhanden.

Übriggebliebene Würmer durch einsalzen aufzubewahren und so zu verwerten ist eine Lösung aber meiner Meinung nach keine Köderalternative.

Mein Dank gilt allen die sich an dem Versuch beteiligt haben.








Jürgen Katzmarek

Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr


----------



## a.bu (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Versuchsreihe Salzwurm Vs Frischwurm*

Na,da wurde uns ja mal die absolute Fängigkeit der Berkley Supergulps vor Augen geführt , aber wer nicht hören will....muß zahlen !!!

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Micky (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Versuchsreihe Salzwurm Vs Frischwurm*

Katze, danke für die Auswertung !!!

Trotz der eher mäßigen Fangerfolge mit Salzwurm werde ich im Frühjahr wieder damit wieder auf Plattenfang gehen, und vor allem werde ich das mal vom Belly aus probieren.


----------



## yallamann (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Versuchsreihe Salzwurm Vs Frischwurm*

Watt is denn nu midde Salzis?
Wollte den Trööt ma hochholn weil ich Frischbrandler bin.

Besser oder schlechter? 7 Angler können doch nich repräsentativ sein.

Fangberichte in nen eigenen Trööt oder nich? Ich mach jetzt mit wenns recht ist.

Wie sind die englischen Stinker (hab welche riechen nach nix ausser Salz)?

Wolln wir nochmal nen Tröötversuch starten?


----------



## JoseyWales (4. März 2009)

*AW: Versuchsreihe Salzwurm Vs Frischwurm*

Interesse scheint nicht so da zu sein aber ich bin dabei..werd dieses Jahr ca 5 mal an der Ostsee sein....ausserdem werde ich den Test auch im HH Hafen durchführen...

Gruss

Josey


----------



## gluefix (5. März 2009)

*AW: Versuchsreihe Salzwurm Vs Frischwurm*



Falk1 schrieb:


> Mann hast Du mich geschockt.#q#h#h
> 
> Dachte es ist ein neues Thema und wollte gerade.................
> 
> ...



Das ist wirklich eine höchst interessante Testreihe. Denn wie oft kommt es vor, dass Wattis nach dem Angeln über bleiben. Ich persönlich habe es einmal mit einfrieren versucht. Beim nächsten angeln dann einen getauten Watti aufsVorfach und einen Frischen hinterher.  Ich verspreche mir davon eine größere Duftspur im Wasser. Oder muss der Watti immer frisch und knackig auf dem Hajken sein ?? Meiner Meinung nach nicht. Ich denke der Geruch macht mehr als das Aussehen. Bei Salzwattis habe ich die Bedenken, dass der Geruch vom ganzen salzen geschwächt wird. 

Gruß Benni


----------



## Rosi (7. März 2009)

*AW: Versuchsreihe Salzwurm Vs Frischwurm*

Hi ihr, Salzis sind garnicht sooo schlecht. Der Geruch wird garantiert nicht geschwächt, eher noch verstärkt. Falk hat schon geschrieben, im Futterbeutel als Duftspur, denn Salzis stinken etwas. 
Bei Plattfisch funktioniert das bestens. Denen ist das egal ob der Watti frisch ist oder nicht. Dorsche nehmen den Salzi auch, aber wenn ein frischer Watti daneben liegt, dann wollen sie lieber Bio.


----------



## Rosi (7. März 2009)

*AW: Versuchsreihe Salzwurm Vs Frischwurm*

Unsere Händler sind einfach zu unflexibel. Sie werfen 2000 Wattis weg, weil grad Sturm ist oder kein Brandungsangelwetter. Statt die Dinger einzusalzen. Das kostet doch kaum etwas, nur Salz und Platz. 
Sie gehen davon aus, daß die Salzis nicht verkäuflich sind.
Sollten mal im AB nachlesen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. März 2009)

*AW: Versuchsreihe Salzwurm Vs Frischwurm*

Aber Du nimmst die jetzt als Entsorger mit noch ner kleinen Zugabe ab, ja? 

@All Find ich ne Supergeschichte #6, mal nachzuschauen was wirklich geht, und das ist dann ja wohl wirklich ressourcenschonend.

Ob Salzwattis wohl auch im Binnenland gehen, |kopfkrat sozusagen an ursprüngliche Instinkte ehemaliger Salzwasserfische appellieren?


----------



## hans albers (7. März 2009)

*AW: Versuchsreihe Salzwurm Vs Frischwurm*

moin 

interessante geschichte...

(gerade wenn nach einem  "flauen" abend 
die hälfte übrig bleibt vielleicht mal einsalzen,
und n paar tage später einsetzen....)
wie lange halten die sich ??



> Ob Salzwattis wohl auch im Binnenland gehen,
> |kopfkrat sozusagen an ursprüngliche Instinkte
> ehemaliger Salzwasserfische appellieren?



ich denke ,
das aal und welse da bestimmt mitmachen würden..

greetz
lars


----------



## Jacky Fan (7. März 2009)

*AW: Versuchsreihe Salzwurm Vs Frischwurm*

Hab mir eine Reserve angelegt, werde berichten wies lief.
Bei uns muss man rechtzeitig am Strand sein und seine Wattis selber graben.
Sollte es mal fix gehen, hab ich einen Pott mit Salzis im Keller stehen


----------



## Rosi (7. März 2009)

*AW: Versuchsreihe Salzwurm Vs Frischwurm*

Salzis halten bei richtiger Lagerung sehr lange. Im letzten Mai hab ich mit den Verbliebenen aus 2007 noch Flundern gefangen. Allerdings vom Boot aus.

@Hi Detlef, was meinst du was man aus 2000 Wattis alles herstellen könnte: Wattiklopse, Wattibällchen, Wattiboilies, Wattitunke mit Öl, Wattisalat solo oder gemischt mit anderen Wirbellosen, Wattipulver für den Futterkorb, Wattischnaps, Wattimehl und die entsprechenden Mischungen daraus...

Der Händler hatte wohl einfach keine Phantasie.:q


----------



## hans albers (7. März 2009)

*AW: Versuchsreihe Salzwurm Vs Frischwurm*



> Salzis halten bei richtiger Lagerung sehr lange.



danke für den link

nette seite übrigens..#6

greetz
lars


----------

